# moda estadística



## Kike

Alguien puede ayudarme, como se traduce "moda estadistica" al inglés?
Gracias


----------



## burt81356

statistical mode, creo que es lo que buscas si buscas el número que ocurre con mayor frecuencia en un conjunto de números


----------



## Kike

Gracias por tu ayuda Burt, era el termino que necesitaba


----------



## Sofia Gomez

Hola:
Estoy haciendo análisis estadístico y no sé cómo decir "*la moda*" (*valor **que más se repite*).

Promedio: Average
Mediana: Median
Moda:


----------



## FromPA

It's the mode
*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
  the *mode* is the value that occurs the most frequently


----------



## Sofia Gomez

FromPA said:


> It's the mode


 
De acuerdo a WR *"mode"* es *"modo"* y no *"moda"*.


¿Será lo mismo en estadística?



¿De dónde sacaste tu información?


----------



## FromPA

I know from my study of statistics that "mode" is the word you are looking for. My dictionary didn't give the statistical meaning of the word, so I googled "mode" and found the statiscal definition in Wikipedia.


----------



## fjl14

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Hi,

Can anyone provide me the right translation in english for 'moda' as the word used in statistics for the more repeated value of a serie of values? 

Thanks,


----------



## Dlyons

fjl14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone provide me the right translation in english for 'moda' as the word used in statistics for the more repeated value of a serie of values?
> 
> Thanks,



The "mode"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_(statistics)


----------



## fjl14

That easy? Sorry not having realised before. Many thanks


----------

